#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in indore | Best Btech/BE colleges in indore

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Indore:*INDIAN INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY.SHREE GOVINDRAM SEKSARIA INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY & SCIENCE.INSTITUTE OF ENGINEERING & TECHNOLOGYMEDICAPS INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY AND MANAGEMENTSHREE VAISHNAV INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY AND SCIENCEIPS ACADEMY -ACROPOLIS INSTITUTECHAMELIDEVI INSTITUTE OF TECH. & MANAGEMENT.MALWA INSTITUTELAKSHMI NARAIN COLLEGE OF TECH.*1.) INDIAN INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY*
*Year of Establishment:* 2009.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
One time payment
INR 25000

Payable every semester
INR 32550

Refundable caution deposit
INR 1000

Total fees payable at the time of admission
INR 40076



*Placement:* 
Welcome to the recruitment zone of IIT Indore. With a strong emphasis on interdisciplinary learning and all round development, the graduates of IIT Indore are bound to be the perfect blend of diverse knowledge, technical expertise, and leadership ability. It is common knowledge that IIT has helped India become a world leader in science and technology. So you're at the right place...
The Placement Office handles all facets of campus placements for the graduating students of IIT Indore. This involves establishing contact with companies, arranging for tests and group discussions, holding pre-placement talks, conducting final interviews, and any other kind of recruitment related activity. Well equipped with first-rate infrastructure, the Cell caters to all the requirements of organizations, at every stage of the placement process.

*Address:* IET-DAVV Campus: IIT INDORE (IITI), M-Block, IET - DAVV Campus, Near Asaram Bapu Square, Khandwa Road, Indore - 452 017, Madhya Pradesh  India.





  Similar Threads: IIT Indore btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT Indore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIM Indore MBA admission 2014 | CAT 2012 cut off | IIM Indore fee | IIM Indore placement Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Direct admission in b.tech in indore-btech direct admission in indore

----------


## raymayank

*2.) SHREE GOVINDRAM SEKSARIA INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY & SCIENCE*

*Year of Establishment:* 1952.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:* 
Civil Engineering and Applied MechanicsMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation EngineeringInformation Technology EngineeringIndustrial and Production EngineeringBiomedical EngineeringComputer Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 

*Address:* Shri Govindram Seksaria Institute of Technology and Science, Indore, 23, Park Road, Indore- 452003 (M.P.) India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) INSTITUTE OF ENGINEERING & TECHNOLOGY*

*Year of Establishment:* 1996.

*Affiliation:* Devi Ahilya Vishwavidyalaya.

*Courses:* 
Electronics and Instrumentation EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringInformation Technology EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
*B.E.II YEAR/III YEAR/IV YEAR*
*Sem A*
*Sem B*

University fee
*Boys*
Rs. 1590
Rs. 900

*Girls*
Rs. 1360
Rs. 720

Academic fee
Rs. 19000
Rs. 19000

Develop. fee
Rs. 10000
Nil

Other Misc. fee
Rs. 5000
Rs. 150

Caution Money*
Rs. 3000
-

Internet fee
Rs. 500
Rs. 500

*Single Annual Payment*
*Boys*
Rs. 59640/-

*Girls*
Rs. 59230/-


*
Placement:* 


 
*Address:* Devi Ahilya Vishwavidyalaya , Institute of Engineering & Technology , Khandwa Road, Indore, Madhya Pradesh-452017, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) MEDICAPS INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY AND MANAGEMENT*
*Year of Establishment:* 2000.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya(RGPV), Bhopal.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & CommunicationsElectronics & InstrumentationElectrical & ElectronicsMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Branch
*
*CS
*
*IT
*
*EC
*
*EI
*
*EE
*
*ME
*
*Total
*

*Year
*

2007
48

34

29

61

21

52

251


2008

55

55

47

57

46

77

337


2009
46

48

51

30

37

32

272


2010
91

45

25

18

14

13

263


2011
131

65

40

49

28

47

496



*Address:* A.B. Road, Pigdamber, Rau Indore  453331.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) SHREE VAISHNAV INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY AND SCIENCE*

*Year of Establishment:* 1995.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science And EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringInformation Technology EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringTextile Technology EngineeringCivil EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Most of the students who have passed out from SVITS are well placed in industries or pursing higher studies in India and Abroad . More than 70 % students of 2009 batch have been placed in various reputed companies like TCS/ INFOSYS ACCENTURE MPHASIS/CAP-GEMINI/ L&T InfoTech/PATNI/ZENSAR etc. More than 80 % of CS and IT students have placed through campus placement where remaining have chosen higher studies.

*Address:* Gram Baroli, Indore Sanwer Road, Dist. Indore M.P, Post: Alwasa, Post Office: Palia - 453331, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) IPS ACADEMY*

*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringComputer Science EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringChemical EngineeringFire Technology & Safety Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 




*Address:* Knowledge Village; Rajendra Nagar; A.B. Road; Indore, M.P., India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) ACROPOLIS INSTITUTE*

*Year of Establishment:* 2005.

*Affiliation:* Rajeev Gandhi Technical University (RGTU), Bhopal

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringComputer ScienceElectronics & CommunicationInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*S. No.*
*Candidate Name*
*Branch*
*Company*

1
PRIYANKA LOKHANDE
IT
TCS

2
ROMA AGRAWAL
MCA
TCS

3
RUCHI GUPTA
MCA
TCS

4
JASMEET SALUJA
CSE
TCS

5
ADITI JAIN
CSE
TCS

6
VISHAL PATIDAR
IT
TCS

7
DIVYA JAIN
CSE
TCS

8
UTKARSH BELEKAR
EC
TCS

9
KUNAL PATEL
IT
TCS

10
NIDHI JAKHETIA
CSE
TCS

11
ANUGOONJ MISHRA
CSE
TCS

12
MAYUR SHARMA
CSE
TCS

13
ISHITA SHINDE
CSE
TCS

14
ASMITA DUBEY
CSE
TCS

15
SAMRADDHI SHASTRI
CSE
TCS

16
KRATIKA GUPTA
CSE
TCS

17
HUSSAIN PITHEWAN
CSE
TCS

18
KRATI KIYAWAT
CSE
TCS

19
SANDEEP CHOUHAN
IT
TCS

20
ANUJA SOMANI
CSE
TCS

21
NITIN SOLANKI
CSE
TCS

22
ANSHUL JAIN
CSE
TCS

23
MAYUR BHANDARI
EC
TCS

24
ROSHANARA KHAN
CSE
TCS

25
NITIN MEENA
CSE
TCS

26
PAROKSHA SAHU
EC
TCS

27
GAURAV JAIN
CSE
TCS

28
PARIDHI SODANI
IT
TCS

29
ARPIT PATEL
CSE
TCS

30
ARPAN KUMUD
CSE
TCS

31
NIDHI SHARMA
CSE
TCS

32
PALASH BASER
IT
TCS

33
HASINABANO PAKAWALA
IT
TCS

34
POOJA GELDA
EC
TCS

35
KUSH JAIN
IT
TCS

36
AKASH JAIN
IT
TCS

37
PARIDHI GOYAL
IT
TCS

38
TEJAS KHANNA
EI
TCS

39
HARDIK GARG
CSE
TCS

40
GAURAV CHOUDHARY
EC
TCS

41
NEETU BARDE
CSE
TCS

42
ANKUR DOSHI
IT
TCS

43
ARPI SHAH
CSE
TCS

44
MITESH GUPTA
IT
TCS

45
GARVIT KALA
IT
TCS

46
PUNEET TIWARI
CSE
TCS

47
PANKAJ PATEL
CSE
TCS

48
RAHUL MANDWARIA
EC
TCS

49
ANOOP KHATRI
IT
TCS

50
MONIKA GUPTA
MCA
TCS

51
ANKIT AGRAWAL
MCA
TCS

52
ABHISHEK BAYARA
IT
TCS

53
NEHA CHATURVEDI
MCA
TCS

54
MAYUR JAIN
IT
TCS

55
YUSUF ALI
CSE
TCS

56
RAHUL SALVI
IT
TCS

57
PRERIT JAIN
EC
TCS

58
ARPAN KALA
EC
TCS

59
NIKITA KAMTHEY
MCA
TCS

60
MAYANK LAHOTI
IT
TCS

61
SHIVANGI PACHORI
IT
TCS

62
GARIMA JAIN
CSE
TCS

63
ISHITA JOSHI
EC
TCS

64
MOHIT GUPTA
CSE
TCS

65
PRITESH BANDI
CSE
TCS

66
BRIJESH SHARMA
MECH
TCS

67
SAKSHI UPADHYAY
IT
TCS

68
SANDEEP BANGAR
IT
TCS

69
VARSHA SHARMA
EC
TCS

70
APOORVA CHOUDHARY
IT
TCS

71
PRABHAT NAGAR
IT
TCS

72
PRACHI PANDYA
IT
TCS

73
JITENDRA YADAV
IT
TCS

74
MEGHNA KANSAL
EC
TCS

75
ANKUSH MAHESHWARI
CSE
TCS

76
RISHIKESH JOHORE
CSE
TCS

77
GARIMA BARSIYA
MCA
TCS

78
PANKAJ PATEL
MECH
TCS

79
RUPAL AGARWAL
CSE
TCS

80
SHUBHAM SINHAL
MECH
TCS

81
NAYAN RAVANKAR
CSE
TCS

82
SHAILENDRA BHADORIYA
MCA
TCS

83
NITIN GURBANI
CSE
TCS

84
AKSHITA RATHORE
EI
TCS

85
ARPIT ARYA
CSE
TCS

86
ADITYA GEHLOT
MECH
TCS

87
RADHIKA BELKHEDE
IT
TCS

88
SHWETA GUPTA
IT
TCS

89
ARWA JOHAR
IT
TCS

90
SOORYA VENKATESH
MECH
TCS

91
MEGHA BINDAL
CSE
TCS

92
SUMIT MORE
EC
TCS

93
ABHISHEK NAGPURKAR
CSE
TCS

94
ROSHNI JAIN
IT
TCS

95
ALIYA SHEIKH
IT
TCS

96
SWATI JHANJHARI
IT
TCS

97
SAURABH SINGH
MECH
TCS

98
ANKITA MANJREKAR
EI
TCS

99
JYOTI AHUJA
EC
TCS

100
URVASHI SINGH
EI
TCS

101
VAIDEHI GANDHE
IT
TCS

102
RISHI TIWARI
EC
TCS

103
POOJA AGRAWAL
CSE
TCS

104
KARISHMA KASLIWAL
EC
TCS

105
IRAM KHAN
IT
TCS

106
SAMIKSHA GOYAL
IT
TCS

107
DIVYESH BHARTIYA
EC
TCS

108
NIKHAR MAHESHWARI
CSE
TCS

109
SHEENAM DAKH
CSE
TCS

110
GAURI JAIN
IT
TCS

111
MEGHAVI SUGANDHI
EC
TCS

112
ANUPAMA PANJABI
EC
TCS

113
KRITIKA CHAINANI
EC
TCS

114
ADITI UPADHYAYA
IT
TCS

115
RONAK KOTHARI
IT
TCS

116
AMAL BAIJU
EC
TCS

117
MAYANK AGRAWAL
CSE
TCS

118
AMAN OZA
EC
TCS

119
KANCHAN GHINDANI
EC
TCS

120
SHWETA MAHESHWARI
CSE
TCS

121
KANDARP SHAH
EC
TCS

122
KHUSHBOO BHANDARI
EC
TCS

123
SURAJ KUSHWAH
MECH
TCS

124
SNEH HETAWAL
MECH
TCS

125
AAYUSH AGRAWAL
EC
TCS

126
VINOD ORA
IT
TCS

127
ROOPALI AGRAWAL
CSE
TCS

128
SAPAN GARG
CSE
TCS

129
TANMAY SUGANDHI
EC
TCS

130
KAVITA BHUGRA
IT
TCS

131
KULDEEP PAWAR
CSE
TCS

132
DEEPAK SHARMA
MECH
TCS

133
JAYATI SHUKLA
EC
TCS

134
ANKIT SAXENA
CSE
TCS

135
MANOHAR YADAV
CSE
TCS

136
RAKESH LOHAR
MECH
TCS

137
JAYESH MANMODE
MECH
TCS

138
LAVESH BHAMA
EC
TCS

139
AMAN PANDEY
EC
TCS

140
ANKIT RATHORE
EC
TCS

141
KUSHAL SHAH
EC
TCS

142
RISHABH NEEMA
EC
TCS

143
RICHA SONI
IT
TCS

144
RAJAT PALOD
EC
TCS

145
NISHANT JADON
EC
TCS

146
PARESH BAGORA
EC
TCS

147
VINAY GEHLOT
EC
TCS

148
VAIBHAV KATARIA
MECH
TCS



*Address:* Indore Bypass Road, Manglia Square, Indore ( M.P. ) 453771, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) CHAMELIDEVI INSTITUTE OF TECH. & MANAGEMENT*

*Year of Establishment:* 2006.

*Affiliation:*  Rajiv Gandhi Proudyogiki Vishwavidyalaya.

*Courses:* 
Computer ScienceInformation TechnologyElectronics and CommunicationMechanical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
The academic excellence at CDGI is reflected in its student's record in placements in the corporate and engineering sectors. CDGI has consistently maintained an excellent recruitment record and stand testimony to the high professional standards aimed. The engineers and management graduates of CDGI have been recruited by some of the leading global multinational corporations and Indian companies.


CDGI prepares the students through different training modules to work in global multinational corporations/industries.


The department has full time staff and provides quick response to the communications received. The CDGI campus has the state-of-the-art facility for the campus drive.

*Address:* Village Umrikheda, Near Toll booth, Khandwa Road, Indore, Madhya Pradesh. Pin:- 452 020, India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) MALWA INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY*

*Year of Establishment:* 2004.

*Affiliation:* RGPV, Bhopal.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
Malwa Institute of Technology was established in the 2004. The institute holds the highest brand value in Engineering & Management education within very short period in central India. It is not out of place to mention that Malwa Institute is pioneer placement provider in all major IT & Core Companies.
            We at this institute are putting all our efforts for ensuring academic excellence through quality management and vibrant campus environment.
            MIT has created special Training & Placement Cell to take care of students placements. Our students have truly distinguished themselves by getting lucrative placements in corporate and industrial sectors. Our alumni are serving in top notch MNCs,  some of which are:-

Tech Mahindra
Satyam Computers
Syntel Inc
Uttam Gelwa
Zeppelin
Tricx Infotech

Infosys
Avaya
KPIT Cummins
Shriram Groups
Segate Software
Blue Star

Persistent
Wipro Solutions
T. Systems
T.I.M.E.
Convergys
Yespay Technologies

Wipro Infotech
Zensar
Apticraft Systems
Fourth Space
Edelweiss
EA Sports

Birla soft
Tata Autocomp Systems
BP Ergo
Ripple Infolink
Refer2Win
Siemens

I-Flex
Kinetic motors
Everest Kanto
Welspun
ITL IND.Ltd
Ruchi steels

L&T Infotech
CMC Limited
ADA Cell Works
ADA Cell Works
LnG Engg. Ltd
TVS Motors Etc.



*Address:* Nipaniya, Bypass Road, Indore 452 016, M.P., India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) LAKSHMI NARAIN COLLEGE OF TECHNOLOGY*

*Year of Establishment:* 2004.

*Affiliation:* Rajiv Gandhi Technical University, Bhopal.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical EngineeringElectrical and ElectronicsElectrical EngineeringElectronics and CommunicationComputer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics and instrumentationComputer ApplicationsChemical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
A team of student coordinators supports in coordination of all student related activities. Thus creating communication channels, supporting campus placement activity, making arrangements for seminars, in house development programs, catering, and transportation and about all activities related to placement cell.
One exclusive role of students is to implement a 360-degree placement plan. This is exclusive to our institute where dorsal, horizontal and ventral network of students will be functioning for Coordination and gathering opportunities. This is particularly important for a 100% placement plan.

*Address:* Bhavrasala, Behind SAIMS Hospital, Sanwer Road, Indore- 453 331 (M.P.), India.

----------

